# Fall Catfishing on the Red and Catfish Stories



## hydro

Hey all you catfisherman,
What are some tips for fall catfishing on the Red?
Also............let's hear some Red River catfishing stories from this summer.
Anyone catch anything huge?
The biggest I've managed is an 18, with lots of fish in the 13-17 pound range. I'm looking for that 20 but she has elluded me so far this year.
The catfishing on the Red though is fantastic right now. Lots of fish and a nice one every time out.


----------



## mr.trooper

whell...i dont know about on the RED, but over here, what works good for catfish is a dough-ball.

me and a few friends like to fish this way: go for the bass and pan fish durrng the day, and when it starts to get dark, you take a slice of bread and get it a DAMP, and form a ball round your hook you cast it out arund 25-30 feet into the river, and put the poll in a holder. at this point, you play poker untill you see one of yur polls bend way down, then you just gota reel-um in.


----------



## buchwheat

Heres a tip.

In the fall we like to use live frogs with a frog harnes. It works great.
Minnows work good.
Remember the big fish bite big bait. So you use frogs and you will catch big fish.

My biggest this summer was 15 lb. cat.

Me and my firend go almost every day during the summer.
If your looking for a fight, load a hook full of nightcrawler and you can catch some nice carp.


----------

